# Call in sick.....



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Flight ducks arrived on Saginaw Bay this morning. My buddies hunting my big floater shot 18 and saw thousands of ducks coming in from on high and dive bombing down.
They had redheads, blue bills, ringnecks, buffies, GW teal and a scoter
I'll be out in the am - you should if you could.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Was a sight to see!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Good to hear, but your killin me!!!

Can't make it out until Friday. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the good report. Hopefully, some mallards came down with them. Going to Harsens tomorrow morning to test my luck. I will scout for divers in LSR. If they are not down here yet, a layout will be on order at Saginaw bay. Thanks again Doob.


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll be at harsens in am. Might try the bay if no draw. Thank you.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome! Send em on down.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Divers Down said:


> Awesome! Send em on down.


After we thin them out a little, no problem


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Wasn't much thinning done today - surprised to find very few birds in Wildfowl Bay after the large numbers that were observed yesterday. Also surprisingly, in our open water blind (9' deep) all the ducks we shot were puddlers; 2 GW teal, 3 Shovelers and a Widgeon. Never had a diver come close.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

Same here a redhead, a bluebill, a ringneck, a mallard, a black duck and 2 gw teal. Divers were non existent today when you the weather was perfect. They must of rode the full moon south. I hope not.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Very surprising....I have a place on wildfowl and birds were in heavy on Saturday. Hopefully it is just a start.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

If the conditions are right they will stop to rest and feed, then keep right on going. The moon and nice weather didn't help.


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

I seen a couple thousand yesterday in lake st clair not saying those were your birds but it's the first rafts of the year. They weren't here Monday and probly won't be here tomorrow.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This morning on the bay. I shot pretty good with the old humpback. Finished my limit with a damn butterball though. I had two nice drake wigeon circle behind me and all of a sudden one comes from behind right in the sun. I pull up and dump it just for it to be a butterball. It was a good morning though.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Go figure. Right after I limit a big flock of cans lands in my spread. Then a couple mallards. I can't believe I finished on a hen butterball!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

craigrh13 said:


> Go figure. Right after I limit a big flock of cans lands in my spread. Then a couple mallards. I can't believe I finished on a hen butterball


Hey I woudn't be upset about that! .... Canvasbacks already?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> Hey I woudn't be upset about that! .... Canvasbacks already?


I seen Canvasback, goldeneye, pintail, gaddies, wigeon, teal, BB, redheads, buffies and mallards. I shot a redhead, butterball, goldeneye, mallard and 2 gaddies. I lost two BB I dropped out of a nice flock. Suckers hit the water, dove and were gone. I spent 10 minutes trying to figure where the hell they went. Broke my damn heart.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Usually can get cans on opener in the bay


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

bheary said:


> Usually can get cans on opener in the bay


3 years ago I seen them during teal season. I'm assuming these were flight birds. They were big and full color. The two Drake gaddies I shot had good color and a nice layer of fat as well.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh and FP is reporting 20k birds now. I stopped in the hq and talked to them after I was done. So new birds definitely have arrived.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Jerry Lamb said:


> A nickname for Buffleheads. We call them Buffies, Beefaloes, Beefs, Checker Cabs, Checkers, B Dubs, Black and Whites.


You forgot the one true name - Turds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

wavie said:


> North of the border the early snow fall did nothing but leave food in the fields. Swaths won't be collected for another week or so. Depending on the area your hunting you could have a foot of snow in some sections of the field and bare in others. Some birds have migrated south but there's still a lot more to come. Did see a couple thousand mallards migrating Tuesday with North winds but that's a spit in the bucket to what we're seeing daily. No hint of ice on the ponds.
> 
> Today, 20 mph winds from the south and 55F over the weekend. No cold predicted til first week Nov. Field conditions are the wettest we've ever seen it. Toughest hunting physically, I've ever experienced. Probably walked a total of 6 miles in/out through loon **** with gear today. Cacklers n mallards on a game strap get very heavy walking long distances.
> Been watching a swathed wheat field build in numbers all week. Tomorrow we are hunting it and finally get to drive into a field.


Yeah I've been following a guy up in The Pas, which is 9 hours north of the border. They are swamped with birds! Fields are flooded and everything. He says this is the most birds he's seen in a while and they aren't moving anytime soon.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

wavie said:


> North of the border the early snow fall did nothing but leave food in the fields. Swaths won't be collected for another week or so. Depending on the area your hunting you could have a foot of snow in some sections of the field and bare in others. Some birds have migrated south but there's still a lot more to come. Did see a couple thousand mallards migrating Tuesday with North winds but that's a spit in the bucket to what we're seeing daily. No hint of ice on the ponds.
> 
> Today, 20 mph winds from the south and 55F over the weekend. No cold predicted til first week Nov. Field conditions are the wettest we've ever seen it. Toughest hunting physically, I've ever experienced. Probably walked a total of 6 miles in/out through loon **** with gear today. Cacklers n mallards on a game strap get very heavy walking long distances.
> Been watching a swathed wheat field build in numbers all week. Tomorrow we are hunting it and finally get to drive into a field.


You're up there right now?! I think you forgot to pack something.......me!!! Have fun and be safe. Look forward to hearing the stories when you get back


----------



## drake14 (Nov 14, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> I mean. I know your point. I have a feeling I will respectfully disagree with you. I'm sure you are going to make this an ethical thing. It's definitely not illegal. Anyways.





craigrh13 said:


> I mean. I know your point. I have a feeling I will respectfully disagree with you. I'm sure you are going to make this an ethical thing. It's definitely not illegal. Anyways.


----------



## drake14 (Nov 14, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> I mean. I know your point. I have a feeling I will respectfully disagree with you. I'm sure you are going to make this an ethical thing. It's definitely not illegal. Anyways.


What about the wanton waste rule?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

drake14 said:


> What about the wanton waste rule?


What about it? Do you know it? Obviously you don't...


----------



## drake14 (Nov 14, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> What about it? Do you know it? Obviously you don't...


You may not kill or wound any migratory game bird with out making a reasonable attempt to retrieve it and INCLUDE it it your daily bag limit. Maybe the rule has changed but that's how my interpretation of it. But maybe I'm wrong. If you have better clarification of the rule your information would be helpful thanks


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

drake14 said:


> You may not kill or wound any migratory game bird with out making a reasonable attempt to retrieve it and INCLUDE it it your daily bag limit. Maybe the rule has changed but that's how my interpretation of it. But maybe I'm wrong. If you have better clarification of the rule your information would be helpful thanks


Negative grasshopper. You do not include cripples in your bag limit. Not saying it's ok to cripple birds and it sucks, but it happens. Especially with divers. Here you go. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...vered-cripples-count-in-the-bag-limit.116121/


----------



## drake14 (Nov 14, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> Negative grasshopper. You do not include cripples in your bag limit. Not saying it's ok to cripple birds and it sucks, but it happens. Especially with divers. Here you go.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...vered-cripples-count-in-the-bag-limit.116121/


Thanks for the information


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Well driving tonight we found a huge feed of mallards. Opted for a mallard shoot tomorrow morning, hunting swathed wheat on the weekend. After tomorrow I will now be an official Sherpa, humping it in again. BTW low of 42F tonight. Unheard of this time of year.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Might want to hold off until colder weather pushes birds south. Quick duck limits this morning. Done by 8am and took turns alternating single shots to make it last. Could have had 20 shooters and had no problem getting limits. Pintail numbers were quite a sight, solid flocks of 500 plus. Dad connected on a mallard banded late august this year up around the Arctic Circle so northern birds r making their way south. Snow is almost all gone and warm south winds tomorrow. Hitting same field in the morning. Hope to get better video.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

wavie said:


> Might want to hold off until colder weather pushes birds south. Quick duck limits this morning. Done by 8am and took turns alternating single shots to make it last. Could have had 20 shooters and had no problem getting limits. Pintail numbers were quite a sight, solid flocks of 500 plus. Dad connected on a mallard banded late august this year up around the Arctic Circle so northern birds r making their way south. Snow is almost all gone and warm south winds tomorrow. Hitting same field in the morning. Hope to get better video.


As always thanks for your reports Wavie from the land of double doubles, kruellers, mullets, TML, poutine, top shelf. Et al
I'm typing this at 5:30 AM in the Barcelona aeroporto


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Oh and FP is reporting 20k birds now. I stopped in the hq and talked to them after I was done. So new birds definitely have arrived.


I think you exaggerated that count by 18,000. Or maybe you meant 2k


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Actually the count is at just shy of 22k. Go to the tower and put a pair of binos up. All of the birds are in the east marsh. There's a ton of food in there and with the crap weather they just don't have a reason to leave.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Actually the count is at just shy of 22k. Go to the tower and put a pair of binos up. All of the birds are in the east marsh. There's a ton of food in there and with the crap weather they just don't have a reason to leave.


We just left FP from the morning hunt with cloud cover and wind and nothing was flying. And the board at check station saying just over 2k for ducks


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

If memory serves, this weekend is at or near the historic peak of birds counts at many managed waterfowl areas, so the 20K wouldn't be unrealistic. The warmer weather my delay things a bit, but I think photo periods have as much to trigger migration as weather. Just spitballin' here.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Capt.STU said:


> We just left FP from the morning hunt with cloud cover and wind and nothing was flying. And the board at check station saying just over 2k for ducks


The KILL count is over 2k......


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Negative grasshopper. You do not include cripples in your bag limit. Not saying it's ok to cripple birds and it sucks, but it happens. Especially with divers. Here you go.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...vered-cripples-count-in-the-bag-limit.116121/


At the managed areas you have to include cripples into your bag limit!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 230631


Maybe 22,000 coots!! If their are 22,000 ducks I would be smashing them in the fiellds already. 22,000 ducks are not going to strictly feed in Fishpoint. Don't believe it all!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> At the managed areas you have to include cripples into your bag limit!


Please show me where it says a cripple counts towards your limit at a bingo. I just looked at the rules for Shi and FP. Nowhere does it say that.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> Maybe 22,000 coots!! If their are 22,000 ducks I would be smashing them in the fiellds already. 22,000 ducks are not going to strictly feed in Fishpoint. Don't believe it all!


Call the HQ and tell them their counts are full of **** if you don't believe it. I couldn't care less.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Call the HQ and tell them their counts are full of **** if you don't believe it. I couldn't care less.


Apparently you do know it all!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> Apparently you do know it all!!


lol I know it all because I quote THEIR counts? Plenty of people killing them there. You obviously aren't hunting it right....


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Show me where it says you include cripples in your daily bag limit at bingos because they somehow differ from State/Federal law.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> lol I know it all because I quote THEIR counts? Plenty of people killing them there. You obviously aren't hunting it right....


Didn't realize I need to hunt the field instead of from my truck!! Thanks for knowledge!!


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Call the HQ and tell them their counts are full of **** if you don't believe it. I couldn't care less.


They also said there was 28,000 pintails at shiawassee last year. Turns out it was a glitch in the computer system and that was a count from a refuge in Missouri


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Capt.STU said:


> They also said there was 28,000 pintails at shiawassee last year. Turns out it was a glitch in the computer system and that was a count from a refuge in Missouri


I was there the day they counted. They said 20k and then the report was posted. So nope, not a glitch. 

Like I said, go to the tower and glass the east refuge. You'll see your birds.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> I was there the day they counted. They said 20k and then the report was posted. So nope, not a glitch.
> 
> Like I said, go to the tower and glass the east refuge. You'll see your birds.


I was on the tower this morning after our hunt! The counts are coming from the same jack clown that puts larger decoy openings on the west side of the corn strips!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Capt.STU said:


> I was on the tower this morning after our hunt! The counts are coming from the same jack clown that puts larger decoy openings on the west side of the corn strips!


Did you glass the marsh?

Your right. They lied about them. Have you expressed your concern to the biologist that 1) you can do better 2) you believe he and his crew can't count 3) you don't like the decoy strips..?

There's lots of bitching going on up there. Yet they are killing birds. It seems the people bitching are the ones not having good hunts.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Did you glass the marsh?
> 
> Your right. They lied about them. Have you expressed your concern to the biologist that 1) you can do better 2) you believe he and his crew can't count 3) you don't like the decoy strips..?
> 
> There's lots of bitching going on up there. Yet they are killing birds. It seems the people bitching are the ones not having good hunts.


Whoever said we didn't shoot birds? I just was stating that I don't agree with 20k ducks in there! When there are that many you see them get up and head to fields at some point in the day!(dry fields that is)


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone is going to get hurt feeling's!!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Did you glass the marsh?
> 
> Your right. They lied about them. Have you expressed your concern to the biologist that 1) you can do better 2) you believe he and his crew can't count 3) you don't like the decoy strips..?
> 
> There's lots of bitching going on up there. Yet they are killing birds. It seems the people bitching are the ones not having good hunts.


 Maybe you


craigrh13 said:


> Did you glass the marsh?
> 
> Your right. They lied about them. Have you expressed your concern to the biologist that 1) you can do better 2) you believe he and his crew can't count 3) you don't like the decoy strips..?
> 
> There's lots of bitching going on up there. Yet they are killing birds. It seems the people bitching are the ones not having good hunts.


Maybe you could guide us and show us sometime.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> Maybe you
> 
> Maybe you could guide us and show us sometime.


Hell no. I don't hunt there. No thanks. They lie about birds there.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Another great day north of the border. Hunted same field as previous day. Not as many birds but still enough to alternate shots for a two man limit of ducks and 11 geese. Stars aligned and dad shot another band. 

Very warm and birds randomly using fields. They haven't been forced to feed but ones we've cleaned are sitting pretty and really putting on a lot of fat.

Shot several specs last night and they are usually gone at the hint of cold weather. Never had any ice on ponds even with the snow storm two weeks ago nothing is close to freezing. Saw an absurd amount of green wing teal on ponds and got buzzed by wood ducks this morning, a first for us up here. Found out widgeon really love pea fields.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Do not know where you get your information, cripples do not count as part of bag limit at managed areas.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Do not know where you get your information, cripples do not count as part of bag limit at managed areas.


He's just bumping his gums. He don't know the laws and is just frustrated that he's not doing good at FP.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> Do not know where you get your information, cripples do not count as part of bag limit at managed areas.


Was not sure if you had to count them towards your bag limit.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> He's just bumping his gums. He don't know the laws and is just frustrated that he's not doing good at FP.


I never said I was not doing good, you did!! Now your a mind reader also!!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, you apparently aren't smashing them in the field as you say. 

The weather is too damn nice. The hunting will get better once they feed out the refuge and have to start hitting the fields. Then the shooting should really pick up for you guys.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Well, you apparently aren't smashing them in the field as you say.
> 
> The weather is too damn nice. The hunting will get better once they feed out the refuge and have to start hitting the fields. Then the shooting should really pick up for you guys.


I never said I was smashing them in the fields. Putting words in my mouth again.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> I never said I was smashing them in the fields. Putting words in my mouth again.


Lol you said if there were 22k birds there you would be smashing them in the fields. I really don't care. I hope you tear them up. We need weather. Goose hunting is insane and almost too easy right now. Ducks are non existent in my area and for the most part it seems slow everywhere.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Lol you said if there were 22k birds there you would be smashing them in the fields. I really don't care. I hope you tear them up. We need weather. Goose hunting is insane and almost too easy right now. Ducks are non existent in my area and for the most part it seems slow everywhere.


Smashing geese?? Where's me and FSamies invite? We can be* Team MS least liked*


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> Smashing geese?? Where's me and FSamies invite? We can be* Team MS least liked*


Because when they go low we go lower, or they are just jealous since we know so much.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Capt.STU said:


> I think you exaggerated that count by 18,000. Or maybe you meant 2k


Hey I was there last Thursday. I asked the biologist point blank about numbers of birds. He affirmed that it was 20,000+. We did well with a mixed bag of gadwall, GW teal, pintail, mallard, and one goose.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> *Because when they go low we go lower*, or they are just jealous since we know so much.


lol
Shoot Samie, I almost forgot about Shi-kid on our team.
*Team MSMH (MS most hated)*


----------



## CAPYTAIN_aa (Apr 17, 2015)

Who am I going to spud over at the Banana dike this weekend?


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Fishpoint yesterday afternoon. When the weather hit about 19,672 ducks made for some furious shooting!!


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

San V. Sasse said:


> Fishpoint yesterday afternoon. When the weather hit about 19,672 ducks made for some furious shooting!!


Don't you mean 4,642! Hahahahaha


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> Fishpoint yesterday afternoon. When the weather hit about 19,672 ducks made for some furious shooting!!


They were shooting this afternoon as well. The guy told me a WHOLE field damn near limited out yesterday.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> They were shooting this afternoon as well. The guy told me a WHOLE field damn near limited out yesterday.


There was a lot of shooting for sure. Whether they limited out would be a different story without pics .


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

San V. Sasse said:


> There was a lot of shooting for sure. Whether they limited out would be a different story without pics .


Well everyone I talked to who hunted that afternoon either limited out or should have easily. The HQ made it sound like a lot of limits were shot so it would back up what that guy said since he was in the back zone. It sounds like it was a hell of a hunt. Even one of the worst zones there that I know of there managed to shoot their limit. That tells you everything!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> Well everyone I talked to who hunted that afternoon either limited out or should have easily. The HQ made it sound like a lot of limits were shot so it would back up what that guy said since he was in the back zone. It sounds like it was a hell of a hunt. Even one of the worst zones there that I know of there managed to shoot their limit. That tells you everything!


I was in 45.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Common knowledge. be in any field when it's still dark after shooting time or when its dark before hours end and the shooting will be good. The ducks watches quit working. LOL!


----------

